# Home Remodeling



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My home was moved to it's current location in 1940 (according to the lady that grew up in the house next door). It appears to be close to 100 yrs old, just a guess from the kind of disconnected wiring I find every time I open up a wall. I've been updating everthing a little bit at a time for the last ten years.

Here's the bathroom I've been working on this week. The first picture is how it looked when we moved in. The second shows the wallpaper removed, the floor raised to accomodate new pipes and the toilet installed.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Re-model sucks! I am a drywall finsher and I HATE re-models. On the other hand...it put batteries in my XXXTMF2, so I can't say much.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not so bad if you don't do it for a living and I can't afford to pay a professional. Anyway, it's very satisfying to demolish the 70's style crap the previous owner inflicted on the house. Damn paneling and harvest gold carpet!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

A year later and I start back working on the remodel. Good thing we have 2 bathrooms. :lol: 
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/beeblebrox424242/album/576460762322534028#page1


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Man, you've got it easy. I want to remodel my bath without hiring professionals but just how the hell do you relocate a tub and toilet with a concrete foundation and not hire professionals?????


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My guess is you don't. You might hire a plumber to give an estimate on just the rough-in. Then you could handle all the rest.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

If you look up in the corner, you'll see how crown molding can accentuate the random irregularities in plaster walls:http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k246/beeblebrox424242/CrownMolding.jpg Not a right angle in the whole house.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Just might finish this week.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to have a door to nowhere! Great conversation piece. A friend of mine was doing something similar about 20 years ago. He installed a door in his hallway ceiling which actually had the attic fold out ladder mounted to it. Made for a great access and a bunch of truth stretching. :lol: rr


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Re-model sucks! I am a drywall finsher and I HATE re-models. On the other hand...it put batteries in my XXXTMF2, so I can't say much.
> 
> Jerry
> *************
> TEAM ShOrT BuS


I spead mud from time to time.I was in the drywall business for a few years. Drywall work was to hard on my hands and knees. (I walk stilts) I just remodel two bedrooms and a bathroom. Beeblebrox your bathroom looks great, you got skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

I do remodels too... Have been doing it for about 35 years and I still love it... I started out doing flooring installs and now I do just about anything...
(That I'm sure I can do )

http://www.homeone.4t.com/photo2.html


----------

